# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Tradl3s's Side Quests (June 2013)

## Tradl3s

Ok, so i will be making the year's quests next month. In the mean time, you do NOT need to complete all of the quests to be able to get your name in.
Just a good portion. if you complete one or two, you will only get into next month's thread. Also, easy will not reward you. it is just there for fun.
I know last month's quests were a little rubbish, but give me a break.  :smiley:  it was my first set. I don't even think i'll count that last month...
(Easy-Medium-Difficult)


There is a door in your house that you don't recognize. Investigate.

Apparently, there is a forest that contains a tree *not made of wood.* there might be a switch to a dungeon in it. Clear the dungeon and enjoy what you get out of it.

Build your own (Physical) DreamViews academy. Invite your DV friends into it.
(Bonus: Build defenses and defend from astral beasts)

You, and one of your Brothers (If not, one of your friends.), Were sent to investigate an open field. There are mysterious creatures coming from it's soil. You must Fight, and if you can, you must find the source of the creatures. Find a way to stop it. it is a threat to the DV academy.(Bonus: The dv academy that is threatened is from the other quest.)

A DV member is in trouble, he summoned a dangerous creature. Help him fight it.

----------


## Flycat

Ha, i´ll try these...





> Apparently, there is a forest that contains a tree not made of wood. there might be a switch to a dungeon in it. Clear the dungeon and enjoy what you get out of it.









> You, and one of your Brothers (If not, one of your friends.), Were sent to investigate an open field. There are mysterious creatures coming from it's soil. You must Fight, and if you can, you must find the source of the creatures. Find a way to stop it. it is a threat to the DV academy.

----------

